

Grothendieck Inequality - YAYERKA
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grothendieck_inequality

======
ahazred8ta
To wit,
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_things_named_after_Alex...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_things_named_after_Alexander_Grothendieck)

